# Essential tools for the helper



## MJR (Jan 16, 2009)

I have a lot of tools from my years in HVAC, but I'm trying to cross over into the plumbing trade and thought I should ask what are some of the essential tools that a helper is expected to have aside from pipe wrenches. 

I personally hated lending my tools to my helpers (they tend to lose them). So just out of respect, I don't want to put a guy who might be training me in the same position. 

Thanks. 

~Mike


----------



## muck (Oct 10, 2008)

basic tools realy. A tape, adjustable wrenches, pipe cutters, screwdrivers, things like that. it kinda depends on what kind of plumbing your doing.


----------



## Blackhawks16 (Jan 16, 2009)

In Illinois the only tools you would need would be a pair of work boots and a good back because here it is illegal for anyone to touch a plumbing system unless they have a license issued by the health department or have owned the property for at least a year. I have never worked with a helper before, we use licensed apprentices for "busy work."


----------



## Plumbworker (Oct 23, 2008)

to add on..... reamer , torpedo.....


----------



## Plumbworker (Oct 23, 2008)

Blackhawks16 said:


> we use licensed apprentices for "busy work."


 how in the hell does an apprentice have a license..? ( my bad license from health dept. and how do they go about qualifying you)


----------



## Blackhawks16 (Jan 16, 2009)

Plumbworker said:


> how in the hell does an apprentice have a license..?


In Illinois you work under an apprentice license for at least 4 years, which is issued by the state health department. With it your allowed to legally work on plumbing systems under direct supervision of a journeyman licensed plumber. You must also work a minimum amount of hours per year on it and receive the required classroom education to obtain a journeymans license.


----------



## plumber1a (Jan 3, 2009)

In Los Angeles, CA. they let anyone with a pick up truck do plumbing and it shows. This area really needs some restrictions as most contractor's have hard times competing with these so called, plumbers.


----------

